# Short-eared Elephant Shrew



## Lars K (Nov 19, 2007)

This is my female Short-eared Elephant Shrew, Macroscelides proboscideus.

She's bred by the Zoo Frankfurt and unfortunately I can't get a male for her.

They live in Botswana, Namibia and South Africa in grassland and deserts.

It's an Insectivora and they can wiggle with their little trunk which looks very funny.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 19, 2007)

Hehehehe it looks ludicrous!


----------



## Jen (Nov 19, 2007)

Shes so cute!


----------



## Ramsayi (Nov 19, 2007)

easy for a python to get started feeding lol


----------



## ccmattyjayde (Nov 19, 2007)

Awwwww!


----------



## Hickson (Nov 20, 2007)

Have you tried other zoos?

ISIS lists several German zoos with them. Berlin, Berne, Dresden, Hamburg, Liepzig. Stuttgart have 5.7.5, Wuppertal has 6.5.5, Vienna has 5.2.2 and Moscow have 6.12



Hix


----------



## Miss B (Nov 20, 2007)

That's so cute! Do they bite?


----------



## Whisper2 (Nov 20, 2007)

it is sooo adorable!
imagine what little babies would look like lol


----------



## Lars K (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the (mostly ) nice comments!!! 




> Have you tried other zoos?



Yes, but there are only a few bloodlines in Germany and it's hard to get 
one from a zoo as a private person!

I didn't get my female directly from the zoo!

Furthermore they could die, because of the stress of a longer trip!!!

They are very sensitive!

And thank you very much for your researches and efforts, I appreciate that!!! 




> Do they bite?



Erm, Miss B, I have no clue!!! 

I don't handle her and they are very sensitive animals!!!

When I must clean her tank, then I let her run into a little box!


----------



## Moreliaman (Nov 23, 2007)

Very nice Lars , If i remember correctly someone was selling proboscideus at the last Hamm show , perhaps you should try there for a male at the next one. 
Reminds me of the tenrics i bought in Hamm a few years ago....they were cute too.


----------



## Miss B (Nov 23, 2007)

Very cute either way, it's a shame you can't get a male for her.


----------



## nickamon (Nov 23, 2007)

She's lovely! Way cuter than the hamster I used to have.


----------



## Lars K (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments!!! 




Moreliaman said:


> Very nice Lars , If i remember correctly someone was selling proboscideus at the last Hamm show , perhaps you should try there for a male at the next one.
> Reminds me of the tenrics i bought in Hamm a few years ago....they were cute too.



Thank you for the advice!!!

Yes, you can nearly find everything at the Hamm Show, but it's a long way to drive for me
(bidirectional around the 850 miles)!

I was there at the September show last year and it was so unbelievable crowded and hot!

But it's an awesome show for sure!

Hehe, your Tenric looks very nice!


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Nov 23, 2007)

Lars, do you have a pic of tank and size? BTW, she's really cute. 
Cheers


----------



## Lars K (Nov 23, 2007)

beardy_boy99 said:


> Lars, do you have a pic of tank and size? BTW, she's really cute.
> Cheers



Thanks!!! 

No sorry, I don't have any pics of the tank at the moment!!!
The size is 1,2 x 0,5 m.


----------

